# Tank selection for newbie



## Vikz (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking at picking up a new tank and came across this on Ebay. Water capacity of 80 litres and I plan to house goldfish. Will this be suitable you think or do I need something bigger.

Ebay link

Thanks,


----------



## RHole (Mar 21, 2009)

It depends.

My rule of thumb for goldfish is 20 liters/fish, with good filtration and regular partial water changes (about 20% per week).


----------



## Vikz (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info. So basically I shouldn't consider getting more than 4 Goldfish for that particluar tank then? Also, is the BOYU brand listed at that link any good? Will be doing some more reading here to find out too


----------



## RHole (Mar 21, 2009)

As long as it is what's advertised, it should be fine.

It's intended to house marine fishes, so should be great for goldfish. With that filtration system - if you maintain it and do water changes, you could probably go with five fish in the tank. Though if you're starting with young fish I'd suggest adding no more than two at a time, then waiting about three weeks before getting another - that will set the filter up nicely with beneficial bacteria. If you're starting with larger fish, just one to start would be better

Though five adult goldfish would probably look rather crowded in there if you had any kind of decoration.


----------



## Vikz (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks again for the advice. Looks like a pretty good deal at $200, will go with it then


----------

